# iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad Application idea



## darthyody (Mar 18, 2010)

So, I don't have much designing experience beyond very basic C++, but I have an idea for a program which I don't think would be too difficult; An algorithm viewer. Basically, you pick a set of algs, be it OLL, PLL, CLL, ZBLL. Next, you pick a picture (ex. G-Perm pic or Sune pic). Then, it shows a list of algs for that specific case. This would save so much printed paper for every list of algorithms that I have to carry around with me. I bet other people would even find this useful.
I think it's a pretty basic program and could probably even be implemented into a website instead of an app so even more phones could use it. I think also it would be a cool feature if there was a user input section to add your own algs or even your own lists of algs.

Can anyone help make my idea come true?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/database/


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 18, 2010)

Why doesn't it show the alg written out?


----------



## Samania (Mar 18, 2010)

LMFAO THE IPAD. I still find it kindafunny that theres such thing. 

nice idea, if you made it.. I would add it to my ipod touch


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been planning to implement this.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Mar 19, 2010)

I've also been thinking of doing a similar web site, possibly more ambitious.

A specific iPhone app seems like the wrong path, since it should work just fine as a web site and be accessible on all sorts of phones, computers and whatnots.

It's one of maybe 10 projects I really want to do, so don't anyone hold their breath.


----------



## ianini (Mar 19, 2010)

Me and my friend might look into it but with a website like what Lars said.


----------



## JL58 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes! Please someone write this!


----------



## Gollum999 (Mar 19, 2010)

I personally use the Dropbox app... I've got a few Word documents (I think I got them from Yu Nakajima's site?) that have all of the OLL and PLL algs, which I then put in my Dropbox folder on my computer. Then I can view them on my iPhone.

Someone should definitely make an app like this, though, because obviously having an app made specifically for viewing algs would be easier to use than reading them from a Word document.


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 20, 2010)

I've always thought of doing this, but the 100 dollar fee to publish apps and the objective-c language always threw me off. Not a fan of obj-c. 

If someone made it though, I would definitely pay a small price for it.


----------

